# Are You Getting Rusty?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Rusty Hubcaps and Rusty Kneecaps…Ever notice rust on your hands after working out? Sure you have. Plenty of guys favor those old, slightly rusty 45-pound plates at their local gym. But have you ever thought about why they’ve rusted? Or if you might be doing the same?Living in an oxygen-rich environment (the air is about [...]

*Read More...*


----------

